# Roadmaster falcon



## ttownbikeman (Jun 27, 2019)

My lady Roadmaster Amflite falcon was not sure of the seat. So I model it like some advertising I found about this bike


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 27, 2019)

That is a real looker.


----------

